# Do you see an image on this chicken breast?



## jp61 (Mar 25, 2011)

This picture is from Jeff's latest newsletter. I asked a member and my son, but they don't see what I see. 








     
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





     
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





BTW.... if you haven't tried Jeff's rub and Q-sauce you should, it's really good, imo. I used it last Sunday on some ribs and loved it.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Mar 25, 2011)

It looks like a burnt piece of bacon or a mushroom. Im sure Jeff will be able to tell you what it is.


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 25, 2011)

Not sure what it is but i would eat it.. lmfao


----------



## jp61 (Mar 25, 2011)

bmudd14474 said:


> It looks like a burnt piece of bacon or a mushroom. Im sure Jeff will be able to tell you what it is.


It's a sweet pepper ring, but that's not what I was asking. I my eyes there's an image of an animal's head inside the circle and I was just curious if anyone else sees it. And no, I haven't been drinking....LOL

Tyotrain, it does look good..... I would eat it also, I'm sure it's a lot better than the chicken breast I just ate. Gonna have to give that recipe a test run.


----------



## jgilb90414 (Mar 25, 2011)

I see it too, looks like a horse to me.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Mar 25, 2011)

JP61 said:


> It's a sweet pepper ring, but that's not what I was asking. I my eyes there's an image of an animal's head inside the circle and I was just curious if anyone else sees it. And no, I haven't been drinking....LOL
> 
> Tyotrain, it does look good..... I would eat it also, I'm sure it's a lot better than the chicken breast I just ate. Gonna have to give that recipe a test run.


I see it too. It looks like a eagle head or a Donkey.


----------



## alelover (Mar 25, 2011)

Looks like a horse head or a cow head skeleton.


----------



## jp61 (Mar 25, 2011)

LOL... Don't be shy!.... Step right up, take a good look and tell us what you think it is!


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 25, 2011)

To me it looks like an Ape's face or a Camel's face with sunglasses. LOL


----------



## jp61 (Mar 25, 2011)

Beer-B-Q said:


> To me it looks like an Ape's face or a Camel's face with sunglasses. LOL


DING...DING...DING...DING!!! WE HAVE A WINNER!!!






I also thought that it looks like a monkey's head/face.


----------



## michael ark (Mar 25, 2011)

I see a horse.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 25, 2011)

It doesn't matter what it is, just put it on eBay & you can probably get $100 for it.


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 25, 2011)

JP61 said:


> DING...DING...DING...DING!!! WE HAVE A WINNER!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Great Minds Think Alike...LOL


----------



## TulsaJeff (Mar 25, 2011)

You guys are cracking me up!!!

I have to admit.. it does look like a horse head or something.. weird!! Just a ring of jalapeño for a little texture, color, and flavor


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 25, 2011)

Maybe Jeff had a little mirror in the pepper ring, and he was looking into the mirror when Abbie took the picture?

Sorry Jeff, I couldn't resist the opening.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bye Everyone--Been fun!  Y'all take care.

Bear


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 25, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Maybe Jeff had a little mirror in the pepper ring, and he was looking into the mirror when Abbie took the picture?
> 
> Sorry Jeff, I couldn't resist the opening.
> 
> ...


----------



## TulsaJeff (Mar 26, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Maybe Jeff had a little mirror in the pepper ring, and he was looking into the mirror when Abbie took the picture?
> 
> Sorry Jeff, I couldn't resist the opening.
> 
> ...


If it was really early in the morning that could definitely be plausible...


----------



## nwdave (Mar 26, 2011)

Personally I think you guys have cabin fever.  Get out and smoke something, you'll feel the better for it.

I thought it looked like a stylized bull's head.


----------



## jmk3921 (Mar 26, 2011)

.


----------



## chef willie (Mar 26, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> It doesn't matter what it is, just put it on eBay & you can probably get $100 for it.


Dammit Al, you beat me to it....lol...I Think it looks like Mother Theresa....bidding starts at 25 bucks boys


----------



## porked (Mar 26, 2011)

Clearly it looks like a dog taking a nap with his tounge out. What's wrong with you people?


----------



## jp61 (Mar 26, 2011)

I don't know guys... the more I stare at it the more it's starting to look like a smoke whisperer to me...

Changed my mind Bear and removed part of my post....


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 27, 2011)

LOL---I wish I knew how to do that !

That's what I saw right from the start.

Bear


----------



## TulsaJeff (Mar 30, 2011)

JP61 said:


> I don't know guys... the more I stare at it the more it's starting to look like a smoke whisperer to me...
> 
> Changed my mind Bear and removed part of my post....




Oh man you changed it... I was coming in here to look at that picture on my laptop and it had been removed. I saw it on my phone but only briefly.

You don't have to worry about offending me.. I can take about as much jabbing as you wanna dish out. If it'll get a laugh and I have to be the subject of the punch line then go for it. It 's the least I can do


----------



## ecto1 (Mar 30, 2011)

I think it is the Virgin Mary don't eat it sell it on Ebay!!!


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 30, 2011)

ECTO1 said:


> I think it is the Virgin Mary don't eat it sell it on Ebay!!!


Don't get me started!!! hahahahahaha   I have a hilarious story about this kinda thing but it is definately PG...

Another campfire story...

  Craig


----------



## jakerz66 (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow you guys have been cooped up too long!


----------



## biteme7951 (Mar 30, 2011)

I see a booger...oh wait, that was stuck to my screen!


----------



## sunman76 (Mar 30, 2011)

looks like a cooked Falcor ....lol


----------



## jbg4208 (Mar 30, 2011)

sunman76 said:


> looks like a cooked Falcor ....lol


BAHAHAHA!!!  Nice

here is my vote.

I was thinking it looks more like a Kangaroo.


----------



## sqwib (Mar 30, 2011)

Dude ....step away from the smoker,,,slowly

I see a Donkey sorry no monkey face here


----------



## jp61 (Apr 2, 2011)

TulsaJeff said:


> Oh man you changed it... I was coming in here to look at that picture on my laptop and it had been removed. I saw it on my phone but only briefly.
> 
> You don't have to worry about offending me.. I can take about as much jabbing as you wanna dish out. If it'll get a laugh and I have to be the subject of the punch line then go for it. It 's the least I can do









  I'll know better next time....

Didn't do a very good job (first time) at it, but here it is again.


----------



## gnubee (Apr 2, 2011)

I wouldn't worry about it, just pick it off and toss it in the sink, the Chicken will still taste ok. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Just funning with ya.

Acrually I thought it looked like a horse.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 3, 2011)

JP61 said:


> I'll know better next time....
> 
> Didn't do a very good job (first time) at it, but here it is again.


Compound "W" should get rid of it.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## lugnutz (Apr 3, 2011)

I also guessed monkey head..although I went a bit further thinking maybe it was a shrunken monkey head that had been ran over by a truck ( more than likely before it had been shrunk )


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 3, 2011)

I was thinking a monkey's head with a "Monobrow"

TJ


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 3, 2011)

Which does it look like...


----------



## lugnutz (Apr 3, 2011)

the Monkey


----------



## gnubee (Apr 3, 2011)

Hah! I finally see the Monkey head thingy. Plus a Horse thingy. And here at first I thought you guys were just nuts!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Apr 3, 2011)

GnuBee said:


> Hah! I finally see the Monkey head thingy. Plus a Horse thingy. *And here at first I thought you guys were just nuts!!*


We are but what has that got to do with anything?


----------



## kingkoch42 (Apr 4, 2011)

gone


----------



## tjoff (Apr 4, 2011)

My first thought was a horse or something similar.


----------



## meateater (Apr 4, 2011)

*·ba·tion*   google_ad_section_start(weight=ignore) AC_FL_RunContent = 0;var interfaceflash = new LEXICOFlashObject ( "http://sp.dictionary.com/dictstatic/d/g/speaker.swf", "speaker", "17", "15", "<a href=\"http://dictionary.reference.com/audio.html/lunaWAV/L02/L0224600\" target=\"_blank\"><img src=\"http://sp.dictionary.com/dictstatic/g/d/speaker.gif\" border=\"0\" alt=\"libation pronunciation\" />", "6");interfaceflash.addParam("loop", "false");interfaceflash.addParam("quality", "high");interfaceflash.addParam("menu", "false");interfaceflash.addParam("salign", "t");interfaceflash.addParam("FlashVars", "soundUrl=http%3A%2F%2Fsp.dictionary.com%2Fdictstatic%2Fdictionary%2Faudio%2Fluna%2FL02%2FL0224600.mp3&clkLogProxyUrl=http%3A%2F%2Fdictionary.reference.com%2Fwhatzup.html&t=a&d=d&s=di&c=a&ti=1&ai=51359&l=dir&o=0&sv=00000000&ip=4460fae1&u=audio"); interfaceflash.addParam('wmode','transparent');interfaceflash.write(); /laɪˈbeɪ
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






ʃən/ 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Show Spelled[lahy-*bey*-sh_uh
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



_n] 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Show IPA google_ad_section_end

*–noun *
1. 
a pouring out of wine or other liquid in honor of a deity.

2. 
the liquid poured out.

3. 
_Often Facetious _. 
a. 
an intoxicating beverage, as wine, especially when drunk in ceremonial or celebrative situations.

b. 
an act  or instance of drinking such a beverage.


----------

